# Can you run different shimano gruppos on same bike?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Could I have a mixture of dura-ace and ultegra on the bike? ex: dura-ace derailers and ultegra shifters and crank etc...
Would this work efficiently or would there be an issue using different gruppos on for diff components?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Yes. Many people do this.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Not only was Mohair correct saying people do it all the time but bike manufacturers do it all the time. Many times you'll get 105 shifters with Ultegra derailleurs as a partial step up or Ultegra shifters with Dura Ace derailleurs. Normally it's done with rear derailleurs, not front derailleurs because they get less use than the rear. It's mostly commonly done with the rear derailleur because it's an inexpensive upgrade compared to the shifters which are expensive.

Better components shift better/smoother and last longer.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

cool. thanks for the info


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep--it's pretty straight-forward if you're talking about the same speed and generation, but it gets complicated if you mix/match certain 9 & 10speed parts... and the 2009 Dura Ace has compatibility issues.


----------



## vitin (Feb 19, 2002)

MarvinK said:


> Yep--it's pretty straight-forward if you're talking about the same speed and generation, but it gets complicated if you mix/match certain 9 & 10speed parts... and the 2009 Dura Ace has compatibility issues.


work fine


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I do on a couple bikes no problem


----------

